
Merry Christmas everyone - emilis_info
:-)
======
seiji
What I want for christmas on news.yc: Everybody fill out your profile! There
are too many people here who say useful things, but there's no way to contact
you (no, the email field in your profile isn't public).

I imagine few people here have grounds for staying completely anonymous. Not
everybody is a rich bastard trying to kick unwashed beggars to the curb.

So click on your name in the upper right hand corner and write something about
yourself with contact info. You'll be glad you did!

~~~
araneae
Or you might be sad when no one ever e-mails you, because then you'll know you
only say useless things.

------
johns
Everyone take this time while visiting family to upgrade their browser to
something other than IE6. I did my part last night.

~~~
ojbyrne
Even if they're on IE7, get them to go to IE8. Less buggy, and it has a js
debugger.

~~~
mhansen
Your family probably doesn't need a debugger. Get them onto Chrome.

They'll love the new UI, and it'll silently auto-update so you won't have to
upgrade it again.

~~~
ojbyrne
The people who develop for the browsers that your family is using do need a
debugger.

~~~
jimmi
my dad uses firefox, mum chrome

~~~
ojbyrne
I'm certainly not saying don't use something other than IE. Just some people
won't. IE8 is better than IE7.

~~~
peterbraden
Please don't. Please get them off the IE stack and onto a browser with a
rendering engine developed by a company with an incentive to improve the web.
Chrome, Firefox, Safari - all are good. Please dump IE.

------
est
We don't have Christmas here, so, happy holiday everyone!

~~~
Willwhatley
Happy holidays!

------
nopassrecover
Heh I appreciate the intention and Merry Christmas to you too, but is this
really needed on HN or worth karma?

~~~
floatingatoll
Given the mysterious and timely conversion of the site's stylesheet to a
Christmas theme, I'd say it's appropriate enough.

~~~
nopassrecover
Yeah definitely, just like for karma to loosely match someone's contributions.
Would have no problem if pg posted this. Oh well it's all good fun :-)

------
vlad
Dupe. ;). Already posted 10 hours prior, and for all holidays, too:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1014478>

------
benbeltran
Happy Xmas (Browser War is Over)

~~~
rms
Keep safe from Robot Santa, everyone.

~~~
trickjarrett
I'm happy to note that I survived.

------
bjoernw
Happy non-denominational holiday, which I will spend celebrating family :)

~~~
nixy
Happy Festivus?

~~~
lallysingh
Underappreciated is the full definition:

"The holiday, as portrayed in the Seinfeld episode and now celebrated by
many,[citation needed] includes practices such as the "Airing of Grievances",
which occurs during the Festivus meal and in which each person tells everyone
else all the ways they have disappointed him or her over the past year. After
the meal the "Feats of Strength" are performed, involving wrestling the head
of the household to the floor, with the holiday ending only if the head of the
household is actually pinned."

(Wikipedia, obviously)

------
philsci
Merry Christmas to you!

------
anovaskulk
Merry Grav-mass!

------
krishna2
Merry Xmas and for Seinfeld fans: Happy Festivus (as Kramer says, "Festivus
for the rest of us!"). May there be lot of festivus miracles. :)

------
bigbang
Merry Christmas!

------
felixmar
Happy Midwinter Celebrations to all of you!

------
hachiya
Have a very Blessed Christmas.

~~~
grellas
Felix dies Nativitatis

------
chasingsparks
Get off HN, turn off the computer, and enjoy the wonderful sin of gluttony.

Merry Christmas.

------
beza1e1
Gesegnete Weihnachten!

~~~
vsthesquares
Prettige kerstdagen, Hacker News.

------
pWneD
Merry Christmas!

